# Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn



## Joachim (20. März 2008)

Ich hab mir das ganze nun ne lange Weile angeschaut und muss mal zum Thema Spielhalle/Games was los werden.

Die Spielhalle wurde zur Überbrückung der Sauregurkenzeit eingebaut um euch ein wenig bei Laune und im Forum zu halten  - ich sehe aber immer öfter User, die unser Forum nur noch besuchen um zu zocken. 
Ich will niemanden an einen imaginären Pranger stellen und schon gar keine Namen öffentlich nennen, aber wenn jemand "begeistert" spielt, sich seit über 3 jahren jedoch nicht am Forenleben beteiligt, oder sich nur zum spielen angemeldet hat - dann kommen mir doch Zweifel am Sinn der Spielhalle.

Es muss nicht jeden Tag, jede Woche oder jeden Monat irgendwo irgendwas geschrieben werden, ich kann und will sowas auch nicht kontrollieren aber ein paar User fallen einem dann schon auf ... 

Es gibt meines erachtens 3 Möglichkeiten:

- Es wird nur noch "genommen" - dann werden wir Wege finden, die Spielhalle nur noch "aktiven" Usern zugänglich zu machen (und damit meine ich defenitiv keine Sinnfreipostattacken  )
- Es soll nur "gegeben" werden - das will und verlangt keiner von euch, so sind wir ja nun auch wieder nicht! 
- Geben und Nehmen halten sich die annähernd Waage - So wäre es doch fair, oder?

So, nun gebts mir - ich möchte gern eure Meinung zu dem Thema hören, kann ja auch sein, das ich völlig daneben liege.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

wie ich sehe reagiert niemand bislang,-dann tu ich das mal ganz ungeniert.

ich bin hierhergekommen vor ein paar monaten wegen der interessanten beiträge und informationen.ich lese alles, was mich interessiert, fast täglich.wenn ich zu einem beitrag etwas beitragen kann tue ich das. allerdings bin ich  nur ein *kleiner  teichbesitzer* mit viel schlechter erfahrung, der erst langsam dazulernt und fehler  ausmerzt.
insofern wäre es nachgerade lächerlich, wenn ich  sachkundigen beiträgen irgendwelche unzulänglichen posts hinzufügen würde ,die allenfalls der belustigung der *profis* dienen könnten.

ich logge oft tagsüber hier ein, spiele hier und da ein spiel und aktualisiere neue beiträge, die ich bei interesse lese, aber nicht zwanghaft kommentieren muß.
die *spielwiese* nutze ich gern, könnte aber ebensogut auch woanders spielen, das stimmt wohl.allerdings nehme ich das angebot hier spielen zu können und gleichzeitig up to date zu sein mit beiträgen, die mir weiterhelfen bezüglich teich und fischen, gerne an.

ich weiß nicht joachim, welcher kategorie ich zugeordnet bin in deinem post.
da ich jedoch ein eifriger nutzer der spiele bin wollte ich zumindest meine sichtweise betreffs nutzung forum, erstellung von beiträgen und nutzung der spiele aufzeigen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Alex45525 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Hallo Joachim,
hallo sister in act,

die Spielhalle ist für mich nur Beiwerk, das ich jedoch nicht missen möchte. Für mich ist diese Website in ihrer Gesamtheit ein beinahe täglicher Anlaufpunkt wegen der vielfältigen Angebote. Häufig lese auch ich gern, ohne etwas zu schreiben. Insofern kann ich die Sichtweise von sister in act nachvollziehen. Diese Art der Nutzung gibt es auch in meinem direkten Umfeld - meine bessere Hälfte schaut gern, ohne zu schreiben. Jetzt gerade auch. Und spielt ab und an, dann aber auch jeweils für längere Zeit, Mahjong.

Dass bestimmte kostenlosen Angebote im Internet auch missbraucht werden, ist allerdings klar. Die Frage ist: Wie viele User betrifft die von Joachim vorgebrachte Kritik? Wenn täglich 100 User über viele Stunden durch Spiele den beinahe gesamten Anteil am Traffic stellen, dann läuft sicher etwas falsch! Wie also verhindert man den übermäßigen Missbrauch???

Eine Regel, wonach User nur zur Spielhalle vorgelassen werden, wenn sie regelmäßig posten, würde ich unter den genannten Aspekten nicht für gerecht halten. Wie wäre es beispielsweise eine Wartezeit für Neuuser einzurichten? Dies sollte diejenigen abschrecken, die nicht wegen der Teichinformationen hier sind. Wer sich nur zum Spielen anmelden möchte, sollte vor der Anmeldung einen direkten Hinweis auf eine 4-wöchige Spielhallensperre erhalten. Dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass er sich entweder gar nicht erst anmeldet, oder aber seinen Account nach den vier Wochen bereits vergessen hat.


----------



## Suse (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Ich für meinen Teil habe "vor diesem Forum" noch NIE überhaupt irgendein PC-Spiel gespielt.
Und es ist halt immer noch mächtig miese saure Gurken-Zeit und sie scheint nicht aufhören zu wollen.
Zu Teich-Spezial-Fragen sind hier einfach spezialisiertere Spezialisten als ich,
da möchte ich meine Laienkommentaren lieber für mich behalten.
Sobald mal jemand etwas wissen möchte,
was ich weiß, melde ich mich aber sowas von sofort zu Wort, versprochen !


----------



## Joachim (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Mahlzeit ... 

Ist doch wie immer - es melden sich die, die nix "verbrochen" haben.  

Aber es hat ja auch was gutes, wie man liest - Alex, deinen Vorschlag mit den 4 Wochen Sperrfrist für Neue User finde ich übrigens durchaus überlegenswert  ansonsten muss man sagen, das auch heute schon 1 oder 2 Beiträge (grad  ) verfasst worden sein müssen, ehe man spielen kann - das Ergebnis sieht man ab und an in geistigen Entgleisungen einzelner ... 
Da könnte die Zeit-Regel sicherlich Abhilfe schaffen ... 

Was die Serverlast/Datentransfer angeht, so muss sich immo keiner wirkliche Sorgen machen. Mit den derzeit runden 100 GB/Monat kommt so schnell keine Gefahr auf, obgleich man sagen muss, das ein Spielstart zwischen 0,5 und 3,5MB bedeutet...

So, also nochmal, keine Panik, die User, die sich bislang zu Wort gemeldet haben gehören sicher nicht der Gruppe der "Nehmer" an, genauso wie noch viele andere.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*



> Ist doch wie immer - es melden sich die, die nix "verbrochen" haben


 
liegt das vielleicht daran, daß diejenigen, die es dann wirklich betrifft, diesen thread von dir garnicht lesen, weil sie ausschließlich spielen? 
dann werden sie wohl auch nicht antworten, was dein eingangspost sichtbar untermauert!


gruß
sister


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Wir haben zwar mal die Spiele ausprobiert ... allerdings sind wir hier angemeldet, weil es ein Teich-Forum ist.

Wenn die Spielhalle geschlossen würde, uns würde sie nicht fehlen  , da wir es wahrscheinlich gar nicht merken würden.

Allerdings stören uns auch die "Nur-Spieler" nicht. Wenn Euch die "Zocker" stören, dann ist doch sicherlich die zeitliche Sperre für Neulinge ein ganz gutes Mittel   ... es von der Anzahl der Beiträge, oder gar von deren Qualität abhängig zu machen, halten wir für etwas schwierig  

Wenn wir uns die High-Scores und Rekorde anschauen, was wir eben mal getan haben, dann spricht diese aber eine deutliche Sprache. Mit die besten Ergebnisse dort haben dort User, die sich sehrwohl am "Forum-Leben" beteiligen. Sind denn die "Nur-Zocker" wirklich in so grosser Zahl vorhanden?


----------



## Joachim (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

... vielleicht sind die "Nur-Zocker" einfach zu schlecht beim spielen?    

Nein, mal im Ernst - die Variante mit der Zeitlichen Sperre bei Neuanmeldung zieh ich mal in eine nähere Überlegung mit ein ... 

Die Sache mit der Mindestbeitragszahl ist, naja, mist - das konnte man in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach beobachten.


----------



## Conny (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Hallo,

ich für meinen Teil hatte auch schon Zeiten, in denen ich nur mittags eine Runde gespielt habe und sonst nix. 
Ich finde, solange die Nur-Zocker nicht in irgendeiner Form das "Hobby-Gartenteich-Forums-Leben" stören, sollen sie doch. Das macht eine gute und funktionierende Gesellschaft aus, dass es verschiedene Interessen gibt.


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht sind die "Nur-Zocker" einfach zu schlecht beim spielen?
> 
> Nein, mal im Ernst - die Variante mit der Zeitlichen Sperre bei Neuanmeldung zieh ich mal in eine nähere Überlegung mit ein ...
> 
> Die Sache mit der Mindestbeitragszahl ist, naja, mist - das konnte man in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach beobachten.




Hallo Joachim

Bitte nicht alle sperren.:beeten 

Damit ich meine Ruhe habe, wenn ich mich durch das Forum lese, hatte ich meine Frau auch angemeldet.
Ich kann jetzt ungestört Lesen und sie ist in der Zeit, in der Spielhalle doch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Moin Leute,

muss ichs erst *groß und fett* schreiben?  Es sollten und es sollen nicht alle gesperrt werden! 

Es geht um die, die sich offensichtlich nur wegen der Spielhalle angemeldet haben und von Anfang an nichts anderes im Forum gemacht haben. Nur für diese Gruppe steht nun die Überlegung im Raum, eine "Sperre" einzubauen, durch diese  eben diese Gruppe erst nach 30 Tagen o.ä. spielen kann.
Altuser beträfe das dann sowieso nicht mehr ... 

@wp-3d
Deine Frau ist doch sicher schon länger als 30 Tage angemeldet?!


----------



## Marlowe (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Moin, ihr Lieben!

Beiträge kann man auch verfassen, wenn man wenig Ahnung hat.

Ich z. B. kann in Sachen Teicherfahrung kaum mit anderen Usern hier mithalten, weise aber bei den geistig hochwertigen Bemerkungen (hierbei kann es sich natürlich nur um meine Anmerkungen handeln ) auf meine
bisherige "Erfahrung" hin.
Obwohl aber, wie in meinem Fall, die Erfahrung nur ein Jahr währt, gibt es schon zahlreiche Dinge, die ich lernte und weitergeben kann. Zudem ist das 
Studium der Literatur nicht zu verachten. Es ist ja nicht alles falsch, was in meinen Büchern steht, obwohl die Praxis zweifellos das einzig Wichtige darstellt (Beispiel: erforderliche Teichtiefe bei Fischhaltung variiert je nach Lage in Europa).

Ich spielte an einem Tag `mal "Schiffe versenken", kann aber aufgrund knapper Freizeit sowieso nicht häufig derartigen Spielen frönen. Will ich auch nicht.

@ Joachim:
Sollte die Spielerei gewisser User tatsächlich soviel GigaBites und was weiß ich was fressen (ich habe nun echt keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Computer-Gedöns), dann empfiehlt sich aus meiner Sicht die zeitliche Begrenzung des Zugriffs auf die Spielbank. Ist das für einzelne User überhaupt machbar?
Wet ik nich, aber das hielte ich für einen guten Ansatz.

Grundsätzlich ist das hier ein Treffpunkt für Spinner wie mich, die aus für mich unerfindlichen Gründen die Vorliebe für aus dem Wasser wachsendes Grün haben und sich stundenlang mit der Betrachtung desselben den Tag verschönern. In meinem hoffnungslosen Fall kommt noch die Nutzung des annähernd naturnah aussehenden und wie zufällig in die Landschaft integrierten Teiches (welche geniale Formulierung) als "Außenaquarium" hinzu, so dass ich von Frühjahr bis Herbst wie ein Kind vor der Bescherung am Teich sitze, liege oder stehe und in Ermangelung sonstiger Aktivitäten manchmal den Zorn der Familie auf mich ziehe.
Das hat Vorrang für jeglichen Spielhallen dieser Welt.
Also, sollte die Benutzung der Spielhalle die Nutzung dieses herrlichen Forums der Teichfreunde (ich glaube, ich liebe sie inzwischen alle! ) beeinträchtigen, dann: weg damit! 
Oder limitiere pro User die Nutzung auf ein bestimmtes zeitliches Limit, wenn machbar.

Jo, was meinst Du?


----------



## Marlowe (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Jo, das finde ich ja nicht nett, dass Du alle sperren willst!


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> muss ichs erst *groß und fett* schreiben?  Es sollten und es sollen nicht alle gesperrt werden!
> 
> ...



Hallo Joachim

Wenn alle so Groß und Fett schreiben würden, brauchte ich keine Brille. 
Mir war das schon klar.
Ich wollte nur herausstellen, das ich mit Einsatz meiner Familie das Forum zu 100% nutze.

Frohe Feiertage


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Ähhh,

was soll denn das jetzt???



> Du darfst max. 5 Spiele pro Tag spielen, versuche es morgen wieder.



Sogar meine Frau ist jetzt woanders hin. Hoffentlich darf ich danach nicht wieder ihren ganzen Computer "entwantzen"...


----------



## hoffisoft (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

hei

mal eine frage, ab wieviel beiträge wird man wieder frei geschaltet????
ich habe hier eine weinende frau sitzen..................

gruß


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

wie lang ist sie denn angemeldet und wieviel hat sie? Bislang musste man einen Beitrag geschrieben haben... 


Neu ist seit eben, das man 30 Tage angemeldet sein muss um zu spielen - anderen falls kann man nur 5 Spiele/Tag spielen

Bin grad auch am schrauben ...   
Und komm noch gar nicht zum testen ...


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Erst das fiese Wetter draußen...



...dann Bier alle und jetzt noch Spielhallensperre.
Ich glaub' ich geh' gleich Bier kaufen...



Oder ich geh gleich ins Bett...
:muede

War das Sinn der Sache?


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Ach so, dann Teste doch erst mal.:smoki 
Ich muss gleich sowieso los, Bier holen...


----------



## hoffisoft (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

hei


Deine Benutzergruppe darf keine Spiele dieser Kategorie spielen.


das steht  bei mir, ich meine 


Moin Leute,

muss ichs erst groß und fett schreiben?  Es sollten und es sollen nicht alle gesperrt werden! 

Es geht um die, die sich offensichtlich nur wegen der Spielhalle angemeldet haben und von Anfang an nichts anderes im Forum gemacht haben. Nur für diese Gruppe steht nun die Überlegung im Raum, eine "Sperre" einzubauen, durch diese eben diese Gruppe erst nach 30 Tagen o.ä. spielen kann.
Altuser beträfe das dann sowieso nicht mehr ... 

gruß


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Hallo hoffisoft,

nur Geduld, Joachim ist 'grad 'dran am Schrauben. Vermutlich hat er noch einen Fehler 'drin. Und dann muss er noch testen. Solange er dabei ist, wird's wohl mal bei Dir gehen und mal nicht.

:smoki :smoki :smoki 

Nur Geduld...:smoki


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Oh mann - man kommt kaum mit lesen nach, geschweige denn mit der Arbeit am Forum ... 

Bisher:
Spielen darf: Registrierte User - ab 1 Beitrag unbegrenzt

*Aktuell:
Spielen darf:
- Registrierte User - ab 1 Beitrag: 20 Spiele/Tag alle Kategorien
- Registrierte User - ab 1 Beitrag UND 30 Tage registriert: unbegrenzt*

Ich werd aber erst noch die Gruppen aktualsisieren, bevor es richtig läuft. Ich komm ja nicht zu ...   (Edit: erledigt)


----------



## Christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Nu laßt den armen Mann doch mal seine Arbeit machen....


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

So jetzt gehts - die Gruppen werden eben "nur" Stündlich aktualisiert - hab es grad eben von hand gestartet und mit einem Testaccount ausprobiert. Es geht nun [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/23/]wie hier geschrieben[/URL].

Es darf trotzdem oder erst recht zu dem Thema hier nun weiter diskutiert werden.  (aber ich mach nun erstmal Mittag!  )


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Guten Hunger!


----------



## Christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

 Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber die Regelung finde ich eigentlich zu lasch. Mein Vorschlag: 5 Spiele pro Tag reichen, und wer 10 Beiträge geschrieben hat und länger als 30 Tage dabei ist darf unbegrenzt spielen.

So, und jetzt hab ich keine Zeit mehr, Goldstrike wartet c  c


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Die Beitragsbegrenzung bringt fast nix - außer sinnlosbeiträge. Und wer will die schon ...   Es bleibt vorerst bei der Beschränkung auf 30 Tage.


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

Hi,


kann man seinen Spielaccount auch Verkaufen........ 




Ich brauch den eigentlich nicht............


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*



*NEIN!*

 


:dumm


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Frage: Spielhalle Sinn/Unsinn*

@Olli
Na vielleicht bekommste den bei e**y verkauft - aber dazu müsstest du erstmal einige Punkte erspielen ...


----------

